# amp installation on a b14



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

anyone installed an amp in this car?? where the heck do I put the power line from the battery to the amp ? i have to go through the firewall right? Or is there a way around it? let me know, thanx guys

-NiCK


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

I have installed an amp in my b14, and I guess the best way is through the firewall. Other than that, I really don't know any other way. Good luck!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there are grommets already in the firewall, you just have to find them. On my b15 there was one behind the glove compartment and one on the driver's side by the fender


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

b14s don't exactly have many free grommets that I know of, you will prolly have to drill a hole somewhere near the petals, but be careful not to petrude into anyhting but the firewall. After that mak sure you run a grommet or else you can short the wire on the sharp metal. You can run the positive power cable from the clutch petal area down through the kick panels, and then under the driver's side door steps until you reach the trunk, fold down the back seats and run the cable along the seatbelt mechanism into the trunk.

Remember, you must run the positive wire on the driver's side and the RCA cables on the passenger's side. If the 2 signals are too close together, you'll get interference.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

There's a grommet you can use that is right by the pedals. Its a bit of a bitch to get to, but if you jack up the front driver side of the car and take the wheel off, then unscrew the screws holding the plastic, you can peel it back and there is a very big grommet there that you can use. Good luck with the install.


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

ok i got evverything ran, power, remote, speakers, except for the ground wire... everyone says to hook it up to the chassis??? where is the best place to hook it up to the chassis from the trunk? this is all i have to do to see if my setup works good or not.

plz help, thanx

-NiCK


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there's a good grounding hook up right near the lower trunk latch. BTW, you do understand how the entire chassis and body is negative 12V, correct? Take a look at your battery and trace where the negative feed goes to and then you'll understand.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I ran my wire thru the firewall and didnt drill...there is a rubber boot that is for the AC...i threaded the wire through that and down the passengers side, i suggest getting a sheet metal screw with a locking washer that cuts into the metal for the ground and depending on the amp...gets at least a 8gauge wire (fine copper thread) IMO


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

well i ended up drilling through the firewall underneath the dash, drivers side, there was a hole already drilled for my alarm i guess, and i just drilled one under neath it, ran the wires, thanx for the ground info, everything works PERFECT , got some knockin bass.

you guys are alot of help let me tell you,

i just connected the ground where 1997 ga16de said to, near the trunk hatch, and i bought an amp kit, and it came with all the necessary wires, 8GA ground wire, etc. 

thanx alot, happy thumpin!


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

this works the same with to amps


----------

